# Engine Room Elegy From 'The Sand Pebbles'



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.cityofart.net/bship/engine_poetry.html


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day jamesgpobog.sm.today.09:06.re:eng room elergy from ' the sand pebbles"steve McQueen did a great job.it was a great film.thank you for posting regards ben27


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

I once sailed with an AB called Hughie McManus,he was supposed to be about 60 but there was no chance he had to be in his late 70`s ex andrew,ex fisherman he`d sailed with everyone,a lovely old boy.I asked what was the best time he`d ever had and he said gun boats on the Ysangtze in the 30`s.Paying some bloke 2d or whatever to do your jobs,shaved in the morning and ashore by 5


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll always remember "....main stem stop wowel", and "...she's a feeder!"


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

A great film , still watch it regularly .


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"Don't wanna take anyone's rice bowl"


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

I enjoyed watching it on PBS Detroit last night but a couple of things were not so good.Towards the end of the movie when they were stuck because of low water levels they still were firing the two boilers.
They did not do any sugee during this time as she looked really scruffy.


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

Another excellent film (IMHO) I like to watch over and over is "The Key". William Holden, Sophia Loren, Trevor Howard. It's set in the beginning of WWII. Some very good footage of the sea-going tugs towing in crippled merchants that were victims of wolf packs.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Old Boy, I don't remember this one but I like William Holden. Amazon's last is on its way to me now. Thanks for the tip off (I hope). David V


----------



## GEORDIE LAD (Sep 6, 2005)

David,I think that you will enjoy The Key.I have since I first saw it at the theatre in 1958.Excellent music also......Doug


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

David, I trust you'll like it as well. If you like sea going salvage tugs, there's a lot of footage here. Please let us know your opinion.


----------

